# gypsy vanner horses



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks  Ken.   BEAUTIFUL   animals !


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2019)

My goodness these horses are stunning! Some time ago, I saw a few pics of one; never forgot it. What a treat to see all these. Easily one of earth's most beautiful creatures. Thank you so much, Ken.


----------



## jujube (Feb 15, 2019)

Heavens, those horses are gorgeous!  The Kardashians of the horse world....except that the horses have dignity...


----------



## IKE (Feb 16, 2019)

Speaking of horses Ken......how's your new "Texas Limousine Service" business doing ?


----------

